# Xbox 360 Horizontal Line Across Screen.



## g4m3rof1337

I'm experiencing a horizontal line on my 32'' Sharp Aquos LCD TV with my Xbo 360. 

I couldn't find anything on Google, but I tried settings, redoing the resolution, and I still see it. 


I can try hooking it to another TV, to try and narrow it down, but I want to know if anyone else has this problem. 




Thanks.


----------



## DCIScouts

I would try hooking it up to another LCD, just so that it's the same type of TV; and then also try hooking it up to a regular tube TV or something...  It's probably something to do with the cable or video port, but better to try out some different stuff before calling the MS support people...


----------



## sdracin

*lines across screen xbox*

I also have a 360 elite that has horizontal lines across the screen.  there seem to be more and more as each day goes.  My xbox was replaced once.  Has anyone elses replaced xbox screwed up?  What would cause this problem and is it covered under warranty?  I can't find anything on xbox.com



g4m3rof1337 said:


> I'm experiencing a horizontal line on my 32'' Sharp Aquos LCD TV with my Xbo 360.
> 
> I couldn't find anything on Google, but I tried settings, redoing the resolution, and I still see it.
> 
> 
> I can try hooking it to another TV, to try and narrow it down, but I want to know if anyone else has this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------

